# Rectal Bleeding of Bred Heifer



## Guest (Apr 11, 2004)

I have a 2 yearold bred Longhorn/Hereford heifer that seems to have rectal bleeding. I have just noted that her manure hassmears of blood on it , but not within it. Anyone have any ideas??? It seems like when she strains that a fine dripping of blood appears on her stool and from her rectum..... I appreciateany 
HELP !!!!! EMAIL ME at [email protected]


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

The usual bloody stool problems are coccidosis and such things, but it is usually diarrhea, not something they have to strain to produce.

I could be very wrong, but I'd be interested in knowing what she is being fed. Cattle don't normally strain to poop and perhaps a feed adjustment to unconstipate her might be all she needs.

How far along is she?

Jena


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Call your local large animal vet.

Ken S. in WC TN


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2004)

Jena said:


> The usual bloody stool problems are coccidosis and such things, but it is usually diarrhea, not something they have to strain to produce.
> 
> I could be very wrong, but I'd be interested in knowing what she is being fed. Cattle don't normally strain to poop and perhaps a feed adjustment to unconstipate her might be all she needs.
> 
> ...


She is on livestock pellets ( Livestock 12 , hay and pasture) Found out it was a bad case of worms from my vet. Treated her and all is well.. Thanks for your ideas though...

Mike


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2004)

Ken Scharabok said:


> Call your local large animal vet.
> 
> Ken S. in WC TN


Cow needed worming and is fine.... Thanks...


----------

